# tobacco for worming?



## sbanks (Dec 19, 2010)

Has anyone tried growing tobacco and let sheep graze for worming?


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

I've heard of it for dogs.


----------



## TroutRiver (Nov 26, 2010)

a friend of mine uses chewing tobacco to worm her goats and has never had a problem with parasites. I've never used it myself.


----------



## VA Shepherd (Dec 26, 2010)

This article mentions it: 

"Tobacco has historically been used as an anthelmintic for livestock. While nicotine does have some anthelmintic properties, it is extremely toxic in the doses needed to kill worms." 

http://www.sheepandgoat.com/articles/anthelminticswork.html


----------



## Reed77 (Mar 20, 2011)

My friends dad uses it to worn his horses, IDK if he still does


----------



## feelingsheepish (Jan 18, 2008)

Friend of mine spent $700+ in vet bills and almost lost a mare for colic caused by worms because the tobacco he was using wasn't effective. To kill worms, you have to dose nearly high enough to harm the animal, and even then you have no real idea of the potency of the tobacco you are using.


----------

